# Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5 - Fragen zur den richtigen BIOS-Einstellungen



## maku (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich die ganze Hardware jetzt zusammengebaut und das BIOS auf F9a geflasht habe, habe ich mich mal durch jede einzelne Einstellung im BIOS gekämpft.

Letztendlich habe ich folgende Optionen geändert (da es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll erschien):

SVM Mode --> aktiviert
X.M.P. --> Profile 1 aktiviert
Temperature Warning Control --> aktiviert
Fan/Pump Fail Warning --> aktiviert
Windows 10 Features --> auf Windows 10 umgestellt
CSM Support --> deaktiviert
Network Stack --> deaktiviert
AMD CPU fTPM --> deaktiviert (wird das für irgendetwas benötigt?)
Legacy USB Support --> deaktiviert
Secure Boot --> aktiviert
IOMMU --> aktiviert
SATA Mode --> RAID
ErP --> aktiviert

Außerdem habe ich noch unter "Fan Speed Control" den Modus auf manual umgestellt --> muss da aber die Lüfterkurve nochmals nachjustieren, da mir die Lüfter noch immer zu laut sind.

Den Rest habe ich auf default bzw. den Standard-Werten gelassen.


Meine Fragen an euch:
1. Wären die Einstellungen aus eurer Sicht so optimal gesetzt oder gibt es eine Einstellung, die ihr anders setzen würdet?

2. Funktioniert der "Turbo Boost" der CPU (1600X) auch, wenn man die ganzen CPU-Einstellungen auf auto bzw. den default-Werten im BIOS lässt?

3. Den Killer-LAN-Adapter kann man im BIOS nicht deaktivieren, oder?

4. Mein 3000er ADATA RAM lief mit der auto-/default-Einstellung (logischerweise) auf 2400 MHz.
Nachdem ich das XMP Profile 1 aktiviert habe und läuft er laut BIOS mit 2933 MHz.
Das wäre ja soweit richtig und mehr muss ich bzgl. dem RAM dann auch nicht mehr im BIOS einstellen, richtig?

5. + 6. Wenn man den SATA Mode auf RAID umstellt, dann laufend anscheinend alle 8 SATA-Ports über den onboard-RAID-Controller.

Die System-SSD (zusätzlich zu den beiden HDDs, die im RAID1 laufen sollen) musste ich daher als Single-Array bzw. Volume über die RAID-Controller-Konfig anlegen und für die Windows-Installation den F6-RAID-Treiber verwenden, da er sonst die SSD nicht erkannt hat.

Bzgl. der Einstellungen:
„Write Through“ ist sicherer als "Write Back", richtig?
"No Read Ahead" ist besser als "Read Ahead", richtig?


Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Herr *maku*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren     Technischen Support weitergegeben und haben folgende Antwort erhalten:

Antwort:

1. Wären die Einstellungen aus eurer Sicht so optimal gesetzt oder gibt es eine Einstellung, die ihr anders setzen würdet?
Fan/Pump Fail Warning --> aktiviert - Haben Sie eine  WAKÜ- Wenn ja OK.
Windows 10 Features --> auf Windows 10 umgestellt - Ist Ihr OS Windows 10? Wenn ja OK.
IOMMU --> aktiviert - Nutzen Sie die Virtualisierung (VT) Wenn ja OK.
SATA Mode --> RAID - Nutzen Sie das System im Raid mit Verbund aus mehreren Platten? Wenn ja OK-
ErP --> aktiviert  - Damit ist ein Aufwecken (Wake up USB)  über USB aus S5/S4/S3 Mode als auch WOL (Wake on LAN ) nicht mehr möglich.

2. Funktioniert der "Turbo Boost" der CPU (1600X) auch, wenn man die ganzen CPU-Einstellungen auf auto bzw. den default-Werten im BIOS lässt?
Die Turbo Boost Funktion reguliert die CPU eigenständig je nach Last Anforderung vom System.

3. Den Killer-LAN-Adapter kann man im BIOS nicht deaktivieren, oder?
Dieser kann im Bios nicht deaktiviert werden, das ist korrekt.

4. Mein 3000er ADATA RAM lief mit der auto-/default-Einstellung (logischerweise) auf 2400 MHz.
Nachdem ich das XMP Profile 1 aktiviert habe und läuft er laut BIOS mit 2933 MHz.
Das wäre ja soweit richtig und mehr muss ich bzgl. dem RAM dann auch nicht mehr im BIOS einstellen, richtig?
Die Erkennung mit 2400Mhz ist die Default Frequenz und wird automatisch zwischen CPU und Speicher abgesprochen.
Wenn Ihr System im XMP Profil 1 bei 2933Mhz stabil mit der CPU arbeitet, sollte Sie dies genau so lassen.

5. + 6. Wenn man den SATA Mode auf RAID umstellt, dann laufend anscheinend alle 8 SATA-Ports über den onboard-RAID-Controller.
Ja, beim AM sind dann alle SATA  Ports auf Raid gesetzt.

Die System-SSD (zusätzlich zu den beiden HDDs, die im RAID1 laufen sollen) musste ich daher als Single-Array bzw. Volume über die RAID-Controller-Konfig anlegen und für die Windows-Installation den F6-RAID-Treiber verwenden, da er sonst die SSD nicht erkannt hat.
Erklärung: Ist der SATA Controller auf Raid gesetzt, wird vom Chipsatzhersteller (AMD) das RAID ROM geladen. Diese erkennt alle Laufwerke die am Controller angeschlossen sind.
Diese können dann Wahlweise als Raid (0-1......) zusammengefasst werden, aber auch als Singel Drive "nebenbei" laufen.

Bzgl. der Einstellungen:
„Write Through“ ist sicherer als "Write Back", richtig? Ja
"No Read Ahead" ist besser als "Read Ahead", richtig? Nein


*Sollten noch Anfragen hierzu sein, senden Sie bitte Ihre Anfrage über unseren eSupport  System:* GIGABYTE - eSupport.   Wir werden umgehend Ihre Anfrage bearbeiten und schnellst möglich   beantworteten. Oder erreichen Sie uns unter der deutschen     Festnetznummer 0402533040  und mit der "1" Technischen Support   verbinden  lassen. Erreichbar sind  wir ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## maku (4. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich die Zeit für diese umfassende Antwort genommen haben.



Ist es richtig, dass es für die Verwaltung des RAIDs  bzw. als GUI unter Windows nur das Webfrontend über den  Browser/Webserver gibt?


Außerdem ist mir  aufgefallen, dass ich mit keinem Tool die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte der  Platten/der SSD "durch" den RAID-Controller auslesen kann (mit dem Intel  onboard RAID-Controller ist dies problemlos möglich).
Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung?



Was mir unter HWiNFO64 aufgefallen ist:
Alle 6 Kerne laufen dauerhaft mit 3700 MHz bzw. springen ab und zu auf 4000 MHz hoch - wohlgemerkt im idle.

Außerdem läuft der RAM angeblich mit 1500 MHz.


Angeblich läuft die CPU mit 1,5V Spannung ... das kann bzw. darf doch eigentlich gar nicht sein, oder?



Kann  aktiviertes Secure Boot und deaktivierter CSM Support dazu führen, dass  ich keine Live-Systeme mehr vom Stick booten kann (z. B. die  System-Recovery meiner Backup-Lösung) oder haben diese Einstellungen  hierauf keinen Einfluss?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Herr *maku*

Vielen Dank für Ihre erneute Anfrage.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren      Technischen Support weitergegeben und haben folgende Antwort  erhalten:

Antwort:

Bitte wie oben bereit Ihnen geschrieben und Ihnen schnell zu helfen .
"*Sollten noch Anfragen hierzu sein, senden Sie bitte Ihre Anfrage über unseren eSupport  System:* GIGABYTE - eSupport.    Wir werden umgehend Ihre Anfrage bearbeiten und schnellst möglich    beantworteten. Oder erreichen Sie uns unter der deutschen      Festnetznummer 0402533040  und mit der "1" Technischen Support    verbinden  lassen. Erreichbar sind  wir ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR"


Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## maku (6. Oktober 2017)

Die Fragen, die ich über das Gigabyte  eSupport-Portal gestellt habe, wurden leider sehr unzureichend und vor  allem ausweichend beantwortet (ein Politiker hätte nicht besser  antworten können).


Das allerbeste ist die  Antwort, dass das Raid ROM vom Chiphersteller ins BIOS nur eingebettet  wird und sie darauf keinen Einfluss haben.


Im  Prinzip wäre das genauso, wenn man sich einen Porsche kauft und bekommt  dann zu hören "zu der Bremsanlage können wir Ihnen leider keine Auskunft  geben - die wurde nur in unser Fahrzeug eingebettet". Der blanke Hohn  ... bisher war ich eigentlich immer "Gigabyte-Fan" und auch die Antworten, die ich in diesem Thread bekommen habe, waren eigentlich ja brauchbar...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Herr *maku*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback.

Kein Problem, am besten ist es, wenn wir es Schritt für Schritt mit Ihnen durchgehen, hierfür erreichen Sie uns unter der deutschen       Festnetznummer 0402533040  und mit der "1" Technischen Support     verbinden  lassen. Erreichbar sind  wir ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR"

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

